# Throid Uptake and Scan with ultrasound



## Georgiagirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I took the thyroid uptake scan today. Need to go back in the morning for additional scan. The test was extremely easy! No one should worry about the actual test.

My uptake was 55.5%. Normal is up to 25%. I dont know what that means in terms of severity, but have moved my endo appt at Emory to tomorrow.

Andros - thanks for all of your support. I am still concerened because of the ultrasound techs reaction, but hopefully I will have biopsy tomorrow and get some answers soon.

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgiagirl said:


> I took the thyroid uptake scan today. Need to go back in the morning for additional scan. The test was extremely easy! No one should worry about the actual test.
> 
> My uptake was 55.5%. Normal is up to 25%. I dont know what that means in terms of severity, but have moved my endo appt at Emory to tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Stacey. Glad you had the uptake scan and that is quite the uptake possibly indicating hyperthyroid.

I am sure we will know much more tomorrow and we will be waiting w/ bated breath to hear all about it.

Sending hugs,


----------

